# Dunkin from Arizona



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Public Forum Archive
Dwight Ennis Can you help out have not seen any post for him and wonder where he is? Later RJD


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

He's still here sometimes... 
But he still hates the new "system". 
He can't stand viewing topics, hitting the "back" button, and having it take him all the way back to the top of the active topics list. 
Especially when he was on the third page. 
"Improved?" My rosy red asp. 
Still plays trains, and based upon the politial climate of his home state, has developed a deeper involvement with other activities...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Deeper involvement with other activities? Like what?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well At least your still around. Thanks for the come back. Just kind of wondering what you have been up to? Later RJD


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to see you lurkin', my friend. Glad you still find time to play with trains. 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dunkie who???????? thought I recognized the voice. 

Hi Duncan..


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Duncan, nice to see you back, even if it is for a while. I'm out on a limb too, as far as certain features that are now used on this web site. But hey, lots of good friends here.
Don't be a stranger ok?








Rod F


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Duncan on 13 May 2010 07:41 PM 
He's still here sometimes... 
But he still hates the new "system". 
He can't stand viewing topics, hitting the "back" button, and having it take him all the way back to the top of the active topics list. 
Especially when he was on the third page. 
"Improved?" My rosy red asp. 
Still plays trains, and based upon the politial climate of his home state, has developed a deeper involvement with other activities... 

May I recommend a couple of different ways to utilize the new features of MLS that will make things a lot easier? I realize that what follows am a lot o'words, but I hope you can follow my thoughts as it may allow you to visit more often with less pain. I am writing this from the perspective of using Microsoft's Internet Explorer, but I believe the other brands of browsers work similarly.


1)

When you are looking at the list of topics in the Active Topics List and find one you wish to read, do not just left-click on the topic; instead, Right-click on it to bring up the context menu and then click on "Open in a new Tab" (or alternatively, "Open in a new Window"). This will open the topic in a new tab (window) like the menu entry says, and leave the present list of Active Topics on screen unchanged. Click on the new tab (window) that is created and read the topic as you wish. When done, close the tab (or window) by clicking on the X on the left side of the tab (or upper left corner of the window) and the original page of the Active Topics will re-appear just as you left it. You can now continue perusing the list for the next topic of interest to you.


2)

Click on the "Not Read" words in the banner just above the Active Topics list. This will present a list of all the topics you (personally) have not read yet. Depending on how often you access this site, the list can be either very long or quite short. Start at the bottom of the list and work you way up the list doing the same "'Right-click' and select 'Open in a new Tab (Window)" trick for ALL the topics that are of interest to you. Read and close the Tabs (Windows) at your leisure.

You might open dozens of tabs (windows) this way, depending on how many you want to read at the time. If that gets unwieldy for you, you may wish to limit the number of simultaneously opened topics to a couple of dozen or so. If you do, when you have finished that group, just continue up the list of topics on the Not Read list until you get to the top. The last one you clicked on will have a small gray dotted line around the title.

One other note: if the thread of interest has many replies, you may see a set of numbers to the right of the topic title. Do the "Right-click" thing on the highest number in the group so it will take you to the last reply you have not read. (I wish it would do this if you just Right-click to title text, but it doesn't.)

When you have read all those that you want to read, I recommend refreshing the list (your browser's "Refresh" button) to see if there are any new ones at the top that got posted since you created the list. Read them as you wish, and refresh again. When there are no "new" ones you want to read, go to the bottom of the list and click the "Mark All Read" button there. This will clear the list, but the next time you refresh the page, you will get a list of only those topics that you have not read yet (or just marked as "read"), whether you refresh the page using the browser's Refresh button, or browse away from the page or terminate your browser and come back later in a few minutes or a week later.

Granted, the list can be quite unwieldy of you only access the site weekly or less, but it can work quite well if you access the site daily (or more often!).

Also, the "Not Read" list includes all the forums. This might be a bit disconcerting at first if you usually only read a select few forums. For me, I only do Live Steam in my RR, and I do not care about battery or track power, nor do I like European trains, nor Flowers, and have little interest in many of the other topics covered by the various forums, But I do have "track" and "structure" (both buildings and physical support) so some of the other forums are of interest and the "Not Read" list covers those for me and I can just skip the topics from forums that don't interest me... But then - subjects often cross forum topic boundaries and I have learned a lot of stuff about doing a "Garden RR" by seeing a topic title that applies in general, but is not in a forum that would normally interest me.


One more thing about the Not Read list... the FIRST time you do this, you will get a really long list! I recommend you just go to the bottom and click the "Mark All Read" button to clear the list (You can then revert to the Active Topics list one more time to play catch up) and the next Refresh of the Not Read list will only show the threads you have not read yet (by any means of getting there).


Did ya get this far in my ramblings?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the not read, I "see" every new post every day, and read most of them, but I definitely READ the titles of every thread with a new post. 

Once I "caught up" (which, by the way was good reading of a lot of threads), it's easy... I do the same thing on LSC and LSOL and trains.com... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 14 May 2010 01:03 PM 
Posted By Duncan on 13 May 2010 07:41 PM 
He's still here sometimes... 
But he still hates the new "system". 
He can't stand viewing topics, hitting the "back" button, and having it take him all the way back to the top of the active topics list. 
Especially when he was on the third page. 
"Improved?" My rosy red asp. 
Still plays trains, and based upon the politial climate of his home state, has developed a deeper involvement with other activities... 

May I recommend a couple of different ways to utilize the new features of MLS that will make things a lot easier? I realize that what follows am a lot o'words, but I hope you can follow my thoughts as it may allow you to visit more often with less pain. I am writing this from the perspective of using Microsoft's Internet Explorer, but I believe the other brands of browsers work similarly.


1)

When you are looking at the list of topics in the Active Topics List and find one you wish to read, do not just left-click on the topic; instead, Right-click on it to bring up the context menu and then click on "Open in a new Tab" (or alternatively, "Open in a new Window"). This will open the topic in a new tab (window) like the menu entry says, and leave the present list of Active Topics on screen unchanged. Click on the new tab (window) that is created and read the topic as you wish. When done, close the tab (or window) by clicking on the X on the left side of the tab (or upper left corner of the window) and the original page of the Active Topics will re-appear just as you left it. You can now continue perusing the list for the next topic of interest to you.


2)

Click on the "Not Read" words in the banner just above the Active Topics list. This will present a list of all the topics you (personally) have not read yet. Depending on how often you access this site, the list can be either very long or quite short. Start at the bottom of the list and work you way up the list doing the same "'Right-click' and select 'Open in a new Tab (Window)" trick for ALL the topics that are of interest to you. Read and close the Tabs (Windows) at your leisure.

You might open dozens of tabs (windows) this way, depending on how many you want to read at the time. If that gets unwieldy for you, you may wish to limit the number of simultaneously opened topics to a couple of dozen or so. If you do, when you have finished that group, just continue up the list of topics on the Not Read list until you get to the top. The last one you clicked on will have a small gray dotted line around the title.


One other note: (CORRECTED) If the thread of interest has more than just a few replies you will see a small button with a downward arrow to the right of the topic title. Do the "Right-Click" thing on that button so the system will take you right to the last reply that you have not yet read. (I wish it would do this if you just Right-click the title text, but it doesn't.) If there are enough replys that there will be several pages of replys to be displayed there will be a set of numbers representing the pages and clicking on them will take you to the first entry of that page, NOT the first unread of the thread.

When you have read all those that you want to read, I recommend refreshing the list (your browser's "Refresh" button) to see if there are any new ones at the top that got posted since you created the list. Read them as you wish, and refresh again. When there are no "new" ones you want to read, go to the bottom of the list and click the "Mark All Read" button there. This will clear the list, but the next time you refresh the page, you will get a list of only those topics that you have not read yet (or just marked as "read"), whether you refresh the page using the browser's Refresh button, or browse away from the page or terminate your browser and come back later in a few minutes or a week later.

Granted, the list can be quite unwieldy of you only access the site weekly or less, but it can work quite well if you access the site daily (or more often!).

Also, the "Not Read" list includes all the forums. This might be a bit disconcerting at first if you usually only read a select few forums. For me, I only do Live Steam in my RR, and I do not care about battery or track power, nor do I like European trains, nor Flowers, and have little interest in many of the other topics covered by the various forums, But I do have "track" and "structure" (both buildings and physical support) so some of the other forums are of interest and the "Not Read" list covers those for me and I can just skip the topics from forums that don't interest me... But then - subjects often cross forum topic boundaries and I have learned a lot of stuff about doing a "Garden RR" by seeing a topic title that applies in general, but is not in a forum that would normally interest me.


One more thing about the Not Read list... the FIRST time you do this, you will get a really long list! I recommend you just go to the bottom and click the "Mark All Read" button to clear the list (You can then revert to the Active Topics list one more time to play catch up) and the next Refresh of the Not Read list will only show the threads you have not read yet (by any means of getting there).


Did ya get this far in my ramblings?



Whoops... Got two different forums mixed up. Sorry. I have corrected the comment above (in red). This forum (MLS) does show the numbers but the down arrow button is what takes you directly to the first entry that you have not read.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the hints,and the "Hiya's" too... 
As to the queries about "other activities" they do *not* include protesting SB1070, or picking up brass other than what fits what I've got... 
Doing more reading, and goofing around out in the shop. 
A new peice of machinery or two here and there, and fixing things up around the house... 
Don't get me started on re-hab-ing the pool equipment, as I've finally gotten frustrated with the "MouseTrap" plumbing and marginal stuff to basically hack it off at the ground (back in the equipment bunker), and bringing it up to "Duncan Standards". 
More power!!!! Straighter plumbing runs!!! Greater Efficiency!!! 
It's okay, I scare me too...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Duncan on 14 May 2010 11:43 PM 
{snip}It's okay, I scare me too... Whew.... I thought I was the only one who you scared


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 15 May 2010 07:48 AM 
Posted By Duncan on 14 May 2010 11:43 PM 
{snip}It's okay, I scare me too... Whew.... I thought I was the only one who you scared











Me too. Hehehehehehehehe


----------

